#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How CRIB report works?

## Milko

"Credit Information Bureau" is the institution providing all the credit information about a corporate company or an Individual. It shows the credit facilities of all corporate companies and the individual according to the National Identity card or business registration number. 100% of the finance companies in Sri Lanka considering this report as the main source to understand the financial behaviour of a person/corporate companies to give a new facility. Still, I have the doubt, how there are calculating the days and displaying on the report each month. For an example: Suppose, I got a facility from a financial institution on June 20th 2018. so the next month due is July 20th 2018. what will happen if I couldn't pay that on the date and pay that on August 10th 2018 ( delay)? . How the CRIB will count the dates?

----------


## Bhavya

> "Credit Information Bureau" is the institution providing all the credit information about a corporate company or an Individual. It shows the credit facilities of all corporate companies and the individual according to the National Identity card or business registration number. 100% of the finance companies in Sri Lanka considering this report as the main source to understand the financial behaviour of a person/corporate companies to give a new facility. Still, I have the doubt, how there are calculating the days and displaying on the report each month. For an example: Suppose, I got a facility from a financial institution on June 20th 2018. so the next month due is July 20th 2018. what will happen if I couldn't pay that on the date and pay that on August 10th 2018 ( delay)? . How the CRIB will count the dates?


CRIB collecting all the credit details of an individual from his or her lending institutions and make an iReport So if a lending institution fails to give accurate data, there are high chances for errors in iReport.If you find any errors in IReport .You can notify this to CRIB office through Dispute Handling Form (DHF). You should do it within 30 days from the date of issue of an IReport.You should attach a photocopy of the iReport highlighting the disputed information.you can attach documents to prove the errors. From the Official website of CRIB Sri Lanka, you can gather more details of CRIB system.

----------

